# ANY corie pics!



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I may have scared a few people off, asking for RARE corie pics. Please feel welcome to post ANY corie pics in this thread. Let's see what you have in your tanks!!!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah Rich you did not scare us. Well here is my albino cory








is there anyway to tell if its a male or female?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

sorry the pic is so big


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

How do you post pics on the screen like that? I tryed and it told me the pics were too big!


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Image*



BV77 said:


> sorry the pic is so big


Try this. - Frank


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm trying to get some pics of my speckled corys but they all turn out dark or blurry. How do you guys get such good pics?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

A pile O cories:










Corydoras sodalis









And a Panda Cory


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Buggy, 
You can crop, and also resize your pic...by using your camera's software. I'm not sure what the max size is for here, but many places require that the pic be under 100kb. I think Aquabid is one that has a 100kb max. After the pic is an appropriate size, and it's hosted somewhere...use image tags to post a pic here.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Got Him!*

I finaly got a decent pic. We call him Hoover. Just a common speckled cory but he's all I got...well I have another one just like him named Eureaka but he wouldn't sit still for the camera.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Aww...is that a Peppered Cory (aka Corydoras paleatus)? They are cute!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Nother one of my Albinos


----------

